# White Knight - replica of my own car



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

i once owned an 86 Pontiac Firebird that i sold some years ago. This is my scale replica. i started with a 91 revell kit as it didn't have the GTA bodykit but I had to modify the front nose to an 86 version and swap out the kit's 305 with the 2.8 v6 from a cavalier kit, with a scratchbuilt x-flow injection manifold. the wheels are from hobby design.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Awesome!

Nice work backdating the kit. That wouldn't have been an easy job.

The kit and the 1:1 both look great. Always good to see another Firebird out there, too! 

Keep it up, man!


----------

